# need help with color scheme



## luvcolors1 (Dec 28, 2007)

Hello All

I'm in need of your advice. My husband and I are starting a new journey. We will soon open a Massage Therapy Spa. There's are a few items in place. There a stainless steel refrigerator,bakers rack, and a large and small sink. I have chosen peanut butter as my main color and creams,blues,green,crimson or burgundy as my assent colors. I have an area rug that has all these colors in it and the art work has all the colors but blue. The rug is much lighter than the art work. 

Here's where I'm unsure.:001_unsure: 

Should I go with black or sliver candel holders?
Should I keep the candel holder plate green or spray them black or sliver?
What color should the candel be? 
How can I incorporate blue into the color sceme?
I need some kind of drapery to muzzel noise. 
Is it okay to have more than four different color towels?[ blue,white,beige or peanut butter and crimson or burgundy.]
Does an astec art painting and indian type rug blend well?

I would appreciate your help with this promblem.


----------



## lionstail (Nov 18, 2007)

*forum suggestion*

Gardenweb.com/forums will definitely help you and give you great advice!


----------



## luvcolors1 (Dec 28, 2007)

Hello Lion

Thanks for the info. May your life be full of peace, love, and laughter.


----------

